# Lawyer House purchase costs



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Can anyone give me an idea of what their abagado charged for his services for a property purchase. Reason I ask is the difference in quotes I am getting is ridiculous €500 to €1600!!!- so just wondering what others paid. 

Cheers


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of what their abagado charged for his services for a property purchase. Reason I ask is the difference in quotes I am getting is ridiculous €500 to €1600!!!- so just wondering what others paid.
> 
> Cheers


When we bought our house almost nine years ago the going rate was about 1% of purchase price. Of course, the market has changed dramatically in the last nine years and I wouldn't be surprised if a better rate could now be negotiated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of what their abagado charged for his services for a property purchase. Reason I ask is the difference in quotes I am getting is ridiculous €500 to €1600!!!- so just wondering what others paid.
> 
> Cheers


Ten years ago, our lawyers normal charges were 1.5% but he reduced them to 1% as we were introduced to him by a friend.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks SP
Maybe to cut down on costs I can get away with just an abagado and ditch the gestor


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks SP
> Maybe to cut down on costs I can get away with just an abagado and ditch the gestor


I can't see why you would need both. An abogado is perfectly able to do everything a gestor can do ... and a lot more besides! The abogado is the equivalent of a British solicitor whereas the gestor could, perhaps, best be compared to a legal executive or conveyancing clerk (although there is no direct equivalent to this profession in the UK).


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, we paid 800 euros, 5 months ago


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I paid 1% of the purchase price, 13.5 years ago. That was their standard rate, for a firm which had been established in Nerja for over 20 years.

They asked me to deposit 10% of the purchase price with them to cover their fees, the notary fees and the purchase tax. After completion there was nearly €900 left over and they refunded it to my bank account within a couple of days.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

paintersmate said:


> Hi, we paid 800 euros, 5 months ago


That's really good on a 10 million euro house but not so good on one costing 10000€


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I always think it's a bit of a con to charge a percentage of the purchase price, whether it's for legal fees or estate agent's commission. Surely the amount of work is pretty much the same whether it's a 10 million euro house or a 10 thousand one?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> That's really good on a 10 million euro house but not so good on one costing 10000€


What do you mean by that???

800 Euro sounds good to me


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> What do you mean by that???
> 
> 800 Euro sounds good to me


You don't really need this explained to you, do you?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

To answer the original question, 1500 Euro.
That was two years ago and included initial enquiries on a house that proved not worth pursuing and all costs on this one, which included a couple of unforeseen eventualities,


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

This time last year we paid €600.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> This time last year we paid €600.


Do you mind if I ask what was the price of the house or what was the %?

Thanks
Moyra


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Moyra said:


> Do you mind if I ask what was the price of the house or what was the %?
> 
> Thanks
> Moyra


Including fees it was €64.000


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... so inline with everyone else at about 1% (if my Maths is correct).


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> ... so inline with everyone else at about 1% (if my Maths is correct).


Yes, but the cost was not variable, we could have bought a more expensive house for the same fee.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you Simon22. We are planning to buy next year (if all goes to plan here). 

Moyra


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We have an appointment tomorrow (thanks to mr & mrs snikpoh) regarding the possible purchase of a little 4 bedroom house in Ontinyent. We have been told by the agent that we need to pay ?3000 to take it off the market, but we will find out tomorrow if this is a deposit or just a gentleman's agreement. 
We only thought would look at property, never thought we would find 'the one'.
I will let you know whether we will be paying a fixed price or a percentage to the abagado/gestor.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers and congrats on your find, you've done well.
We seem to be on an unending odyssey with our search. Frankly it's begining to pee me off


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Luckily my husband and I are on the same wavelength and are pretty much happy just being together. We knew we didnt want to be near the coast, but here is only an hour from beautiful beaches and in the town we have been made to feel welcome by everyone we have come into contact with. It helped finding this house after seeing 8 previous properties with a total of 3 agents.
Hope your search proves to be successful eventually Rabbitcat wherever you are looking ?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah now that's very different from us.
My wife gets up early each day so she can hate me longer and we agree on very little other than she's always right.

We are looking for a townhouse in either the Jalon or Orba valleys


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Just been to see our abagado, she now has general power of attorney for the purchase of our house and her bill works out at 0 .8% of the house price but it is a fixed price of ?850.


----------



## Andyl62 (Jul 16, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of what their abagado charged for his services for a property purchase. Reason I ask is the difference in quotes I am getting is ridiculous €500 to €1600!!!- so just wondering what others paid.
> 
> Cheers


Looks like it pays to shop around. For what it's worth, we just completed a purchase and it cost us 1200 Euros for their fees including arranging power of attorney, setting up NIE numbers, etc. In a purchase cost of just less than 100k. As fees are relatively similar in terms of %, then personal recommendations would be a good guide.


----------

